

Metrics Debt - amirg
http://jamiequint.com/metrics-debt/?utm_source=hacker_news

======
danwu
Great post Jamie - not enough business realize the competitive edge they gain
from having investing robust metrics setups.

------
sun_salutations
Who's using RedShift? How much resources does it take to get on there?

~~~
jamiequint
Lots of companies, Twitch is one of our clients that uses it and has written
about it publicly. Its very easy to set up and you can get started for as
little as $200/mo.

